# (OT) Fire TV



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I know this not a forum for Fire TV but I have a question for anyone that has one...

I have Time-Warner digital box  but getting the Fire TV delivered on 29May14 for the 30 Day free trial promotion...

Here's my question: I know how to hook up with HDMI cable from Fire box to back of TV but what do you do on your TV to switch between Cable viewing and Fire TV viewing

do you just turn off cable box or is it like a DVD player where you switch television menu from
HDMI to video imput


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

OK hi.
It will probably have an HDMI hookup too.  How many HDMI ports do you have on your TV.  Your cable is probably on HDMI 1.  Click source on your remote control to know for sure.  To find the fire, just click on source until a picture shows up.

Same idea on dvd players and other stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You'll access it the same way you switch from cable viewing to your DVD using your television's menu for changing the input.

Congratulations on the Fire TV!

Betsy


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You'll access it the same way you switch from cable viewing to your DVD using your television's menu for changing the input.
> 
> Congratulations on the Fire TV!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy if I decide to keep the Fire TV after the 30 day trial, other than the $99 for the box is there a monthly fee for the service


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Mr. Knucklehead--I am not Betsy but I have a Fire TV.

You can switch between the different inputs using the Fire remote, too--not just your TV remote.

Although I don't think it is required, if you have Amazon Prime, you'll be able to watch Prime TV shows and movies which makes the Fire TV a whole lot more versatile. Prime costs $99/yr but you can also get a free 30 day trial to test it, if you are not already a Prime member. But, other than that (if you opt for it) there isn't a monthly charge.

You need an internet connection and you are paying something monthly for that but I am sure you have that already. The TV is just an add-on (no extra charge).

L


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

It depends on which apps you use on it. As already mentioned Amazon Prime is $99 a year (but you get free 2 day shipping, access to Prime TV and Movies, 1 free book a month to own from the Kindle Firsts program and 1 free book to borrow each month from the Kindle Owners Lending Library). If you don't have Prime or don't want Prime, then you can still use Amazon Instant Video, but you have to pay for each tv episode and movie you buy or rent individually.

Netflix is $7.99 or $8.99 a month for streaming. Hulu Plus is $7.99 a month. Crackle is free, I think. I haven't really looked into the other things yet so I can't answer about those.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There is a button on the top of my Sharp flat screen TV that I push to change inputs -- Input1, Input 2, ____, ____ and DVD.  For me, Input1 is for my cable TV, Input 2 for my dvd and "DVD" works for my Amazon Fire TV.  When I hooked up my Fire HD to the TV with HDMI cable, it also used the DVD input.  I just have one HDMI port on my TV . . . guess it's because it's from around 2006.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I do own a Chromecast. A Roku Stick, as well as the Kindle Fire TV....    The Fire TV works pretty easy BUT in all honestly I much prefer the Chromecast  EXCEPT that it will not allow me to watch prime videos.. serious problem...

Only drawback to the Fire TV that bugs me is that the voice search always seems to only look on amazon never on Netflix etc to match what I am looking for... no real big deal however...  The Roku just does not cut it...

Bob G


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

Leslie said:


> Hi Mr. Knucklehead--I am not Betsy but I have a Fire TV.
> 
> You can switch between the different inputs using the Fire remote, too--not just your TV remote.
> 
> ...


Leslie, I received the Fire TV today, so far so good...

I have a question for you, how do you turn off power when you're leaving the house similar to how do you turn off DVD player when you're not using it


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

MrKnucklehead said:


> Leslie, I received the Fire TV today, so far so good...
> 
> I have a question for you, how do you turn off power when you're leaving the house similar to how do you turn off DVD player when you're not using it


Leslie, disregard above post, it evidently automatically shuts off from inactivity after a certain period of time...


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a question for anyone that uses netflix on the fire TV does the netflix app allow profiles?


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Yes it does


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bob327 said:


> The Roku just does not cut it...
> Bob G


What feature is it that the Roku is missing? We love our Roku (XD? HD? not the stick) and use it every day. Well my son mostly uses it, but still. For playing Az Prime movies, or Netflix, or Hulu, or Youtube, or well they have like a gazillion channels. So just wondering what feature of the Chromecast makes you desire that more?


----------

